# wie Jpanel drehen



## schuetzejanett (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein Panel welches aus  einem schachbrett mit damesteinen(64 labels) und einem statuspanel(label9 besteht), nun möchte ich das schachbrett um 180 Grad drehen wie schaffe ich es ohne das sich das statuspanel mitdreht.

Hier mein code zum initialisieren des Panels


```
private void initialize() {
		
		this.setSize(450, 450);
		this.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
		GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints;
		checkersFields = new JLabel[8][8];
		JLabel field;
		for (int x = 0; x < 8; x++) {
			for (int y = 0; y < 8; y++) {
				gridBagConstraints = new GridBagConstraints();
				gridBagConstraints.gridx = x;
				gridBagConstraints.gridy = y;
				checkersFields[y][x] = field = new JLabel();
				field.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() { 
					public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {    
						controller.click(e);
					}
				});
				field.setText("" + y + x);
				field.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(50, 50));
				field.setMaximumSize(new Dimension(50, 50));
				if (y<3 && ((x+y)%2!=0)) {
					field.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource(
							"/weiss1j.jpg")));			
				} else if (y>4 && ((x+y)%2!=0)) {
					field.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource(
							"/schwarz1j.jpg")));
				} else if ((x+y)%2!=0) {
					field.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource(
							"/braunoj.jpg")));
				} else {
					field.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource(
							"/gelboj.jpg")));				}
				field.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,50));
				this.add(field, gridBagConstraints);
			}
		}
		gridBagConstraints = new GridBagConstraints();
		gridBagConstraints.gridx = 0;
		gridBagConstraints.gridy = 8;
		gridBagConstraints.gridwidth = 8;
		gridBagConstraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		this.add(getStatusPanel(), gridBagConstraints);
		this.setController(new CheckersController(this));
		

	}
```


----------



## VdA (28. Nov 2006)

einfach alles in einer anderen Reihen folge adden von hinten nach vorne


----------



## schuetzejanett (28. Nov 2006)

mein Problem ist aber das ich beides brauche also so wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist und dann noch mal um 180 grad gedreht also das jeder spieler in seinem fenster das brett zu sich gedreht sieht?


----------



## VdA (28. Nov 2006)

für jeden in eine anderen Reihenfolge


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2006)

Hier ne Anregung zum Drehen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=201294#201294

Und hier noch eine von nem Button: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=233681#233681


----------

